# Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?



## Pikebite (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ein paar Jahren bekam man noch in fast jedem Angelladen die berühmten Gelbschwänze zu kaufen. Heute gibts statt dessen Dendros oder Laubwürmer.

Bei einem Wurmversand musste ich lesen, dass Gelbschwänze zum Angeln und als Tierfutter aufgrund ihres strengen Geruchs *unbrauchbar* seien!

Mich interessiert eure Meinung: Wer angelt nach wie vor mit Gelbschwänzen, welche Fische beissen darauf? Wer hat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Also Weißfische und Barsche habe ich immer gut darauf gefangen, kleine Welse auch, ich denke eher, dass die von Fischen wie dem Aal reden, damit habe ich aber leider keine Erfahrung


----------



## Angler505 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

*Hallo,*
wenn möglich setze ich Glebschwänze auf Weißfische und Barsche ein.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind diese deutlich Besser als Dendros.
Auch zerschnitten im Futter wenn möglich Gelbschwänze.

Die Behauptungen die dort aufgestellt werden sind zum größten Tiel reine Schutzbehauptungen. Die einzige Zuchtform die ohne Problem das ganze Jahr geerntet werden kann ist der Dendro. Auch bekommst du oft Rotwürmer angeboten was nichts anderes als kleine Dendros sind.

Der richtigte Rotwurm oder Gelbschwanz ( Mistwurm ) ist mit zu vielen Problemen behaftet in Zucht und Hälterung für die Wurmfarmen und Händler.

Einen Gelbschwanz und auch Rotwürmer aber recht kurze Haltbarkeitszeiten im Verkauf.
Daggen einen Dendro kann ich ohne Probleme Wochen lagern.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## arno (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo,*
> wenn möglich setze ich Glebschwänze auf Weißfische und Barsche ein.
> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind diese deutlich Besser als Dendros.
> Auch zerschnitten im Futter wenn möglich Gelbschwänze.
> ...



Und das heist nix anderes, als das man damit auch Aale fangen kann!


----------



## Pikebite (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Danke für die Infos! Dacht ich mir doch, dass die Viecher so schlecht nicht sein können. 

Wisst Ihr vielleicht noch eine gute Bezugsquelle für die Gelben?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Diese Angelgeschäftseinschränkung ärgert mich auch schon seid langem. Nur noch Dendrobenas, die ich für Grottenschlecht halte und Tauwürmer in Gigantoabmessungen, bei denen jeder Barsch unter 4 Pfund Angst bekommen sollte, zu kriegen...
Mistwürmer(Gelbschwänze) sind auch nur noch ganz selten zu bekommen, wie bemerkt.

Wenn noch wer Blauköpfe, ECHTE Laubwürmer, oder gar die blassrosa-schlappen Erdwürmer organisieren könnte, dem würd ich die Füsse Küssen.

Und wenn wer diese leicht blass-grünlichen Teile, die man an Flussufern gräbt... Lassen wir das besser... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## HEWAZA (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Mistwürmer sind Top Köder!!!#6 #6 #6 

Und sind in nem anständigen Misthaufen auch in Massen zu bekommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohnte war ich gut mit Mistwürmern versorgt (dank eines schönes Kompostes) und hab natürlich auch entsprechend oft mit denen geangelt - und alles was auf Wurm nur beißen kann auch damit gefangen.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat Mistis zu kriegen (Eltern, Nachbarn oder wo sonst ein schöner Kompost ist und das Würmersuchen erlaubt ist) sollte die auch ruhig einsetzen.

Noch was Schönes dazu:
Im Winter "knäueln" die sich zusammen und ballen sich zu richtigen Haufen, so dass man sehr schnell eine entsprechende Menge zusammen haben kann.


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Letztes Jahr waren wir zu dritt am Mittellankanal Aaal angeln. Stefan und ich Tauwurm, Bernd Mistwurm aus seinem Komposthaufen.

Dreimal darfst du raten, wer gefangen hat. *Nur* Bernd!!! Wir haben auf Tauis nicht mal nen Zupfer gehabt #d . Und die Würmer lagen im 3m Abstand im Kanal.


----------



## arno (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Angelgeschäftseinschränkung ärgert mich auch schon seid langem. Nur noch Dendrobenas, die ich für Grottenschlecht halte und Tauwürmer in Gigantoabmessungen, bei denen jeder Barsch unter 4 Pfund Angst bekommen sollte, zu kriegen...
> Mistwürmer(Gelbschwänze) sind auch nur noch ganz selten zu bekommen, wie bemerkt.
> 
> Wenn noch wer Blauköpfe, ECHTE Laubwürmer, oder gar die blassrosa-schlappen Erdwürmer organisieren könnte, dem würd ich die Füsse Küssen.
> ...




Ein Segen, das wir so einen gut versorgten Garten haben!
Und erstmal unser Kompost, das reine leben darin!


----------



## ThomasRö (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was Schönes dazu:
> Im Winter "knäueln" die sich zusammen und ballen sich zu richtigen Haufen, so dass man sehr schnell eine entsprechende Menge zusammen haben kann.


Noch was Schönes dazu: Die gibt es im Sommer auf, vorallem in Eierschalen und Kaffeefiltern. Aber der grössere Teil ist verstreut, auch kein Problem, einfach nen Eimer nehmen, Futtersieb drauf, und dann ne Schaufel voll Kompost drauf. Ein grosser Teil fällt in den Eimer, dazu zwar ein bisschen Kompost, aber nur kleinste Stücke. Wenn man in einen grossen Eimer Kompost mach und das dann einen Tag stehen lässt sammeln sich die Würmer am Boden in Knollen, die man dann leichter, als wenn man sie einzeln aus dem Kompost "gammelt", ernten kann.


----------



## Pikebite (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Tja....nen Komposthaufen hab ich, sind auch ein paar Würmer drin, die Betonung liegt allerdings auf "paar"#c . An der Nahrungszufuhr kanns nicht liegen, die kriegen täglich wechselnd Äpfel, Zwiebeln, Unkraut, Erdbeeren, Kaffeefilter, Kartoffelschalen was weiß ich noch alles. Trotzdem haut das mit der Bestandsexplosion nicht richtig hin . Kann mir einer ein Potenzmittel für Gelbschwänze empfehlen? Dann hör ich auch auf, dauernd neue Fragen zu stellen|supergri .


----------



## arno (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Kann es wohl sein, das Dein Kompost nicht abgedeckt ist?
Decke ihn mal ab,mit einer alten Plexiglasscheibe zb.!
Nur nich luftdicht, ein Komposthaufen mus gut belüftet sein!
Sonst hast Du da Staunässe und dann gammelts und dann sind auch keine oder nur wenig Würmer dort zu finden!


----------



## Pikebite (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es wohl sein, das Dein Kompost nicht abgedeckt ist?
> Decke ihn mal ab,mit einer alten Plexiglasscheibe zb.!
> Nur nich luftdicht, ein Komposthaufen mus gut belüftet sein!
> Sonst hast Du da Staunässe und dann gammelts und dann sind auch keine oder nur wenig Würmer dort zu finden!


 
@arno:
Nö, abgedeckt ist der nicht|kopfkrat . Ich hab so ein "Holzgerippe" aus dem Baumarkt. Warum meinst du, ist es mit Abdeckung besser? Holen mir vielleicht die Vögel die Würmer aus dem Kompost?:r


----------



## arno (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> @arno:
> Nö, abgedeckt ist der nicht|kopfkrat . Ich hab so ein "Holzgerippe" aus dem Baumarkt. Warum meinst du, ist es mit Abdeckung besser? Holen mir vielleicht die Vögel die Würmer aus dem Kompost?:r



Das machen die Vögel auch, aber das ist nicht das Problem!
Es liegt einfach daran das da drinn Staunässe ist!
Oder schmeist Du Deinen rasenschnitt dort hinein?
Den muss man nähmlich etwas auflockern und nicht alles auf einmal hineinkippen!
Sonst wirds auch zu heiß im Kompost!


----------



## Pikebite (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Das mit dem Rasenschnitt weiß ich, der kommt auf einen anderen Haufen . Du glaubst also, dass es durch Regen einfach zu nass im Kompost wird? Ich dachte, den müsste man im Sommer sogar noch gießen!?!;+ 

Auf jeden Fall werd ich das mit dem Abdecken versuchen. Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## arno (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Ja, im Sommer wenn es so heiß ist, das der gesamte Kompost trocken ist!
Dann darfst Du gießen!
Wühle einfach mal den Kompost um und decke ihn ab.
Beim Umwühlen siehst Du das er Nass ist!
Wenn Du ihn abgedeckt hast, wühle ihn jeden Tag ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen lang um.
Benutze keinen Kompoststarter , da verdient nur der Hersteller drann!
Gehe zu einem Gestüt, oder Pferdehalter und frage mal ob Du einen Eimer Pferdemist bekommst( das gibt der Dir gerne)!
Wühle den unter!
Und dann mache weiter mit dem Befüllen wie bisher!
Keine Zitrusfrüchteschahlen!
Nach 4 Wochen kannst Du dich nicht mehr retten vor Würmer!


----------



## Sparky1337 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

ALso bei mir im garten finde ich schöne würmer die sind aus früh beet und ich den das das kleine tauwürmer sind, aber hatte auch schon mal Blauköpfe glaub ich bin mir net sicher wie sehen die den aus ??? ach und laubwürmer bekommst du in dänemark in massen *lol*:q


----------



## Pikebite (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal einen Nachtrag zum Thema Gelbschwänze.

Hier http://www.natuga.de/bestellen.html kann man sie bestellen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

war früher richtig klasse auf Karauschen und Schleien bei mir ....


----------



## Barben Fischer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Da mein Grossvater 400m von hier wohnt und nen schönen übersichtlichen Misthaufen hat hab cih immer genug Mistwürmer.

Find ich nen Super Köder, vorallem beobachtete ich vor etwa 3 Wochen was krassen. Wurm drann, 1.5h ins Wasser und noch etwa 1 h an der Luft, und der Zappelte auch noch. Das find ich krass cool! Auch im kältesten Wasser zappelt der noch, das reizt zusätzlich.

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, wie nehmt ihr die Dinger mit zum Angeln? Ich nehm immer irgend nen Gefäss (mit luftlöchern, aber die hauen sogar durch winzige Ritze von Madenboxen ab *G*) und mach Moos da rein. Allerdings versammeln die sich immer am Boden und das gibt nen wirklcih ekligen Klumpen...


----------



## punkarpfen (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gelbschwanzwurm - Superköder oder eher abschreckend?*

Gelbschwänze sind so ziemlich der beste Schleienköder. Von den Würmern aus dem Angelladen halte ich nicht viel.


----------

